# license questions



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

i know there are special licences and i was wondering what i needed. i went to wal-mart to get a wetland stamp and the lady said i was too young i didn't need one (i'm 16). just wondering if i needed to get one or if i really am too young. thanks. 

austin


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/aboutyou.aspx


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

She was wrong. Refer to page 15 & 16 of the Ohio laws. Everyone age 16 and older is required to purchase stamps to hunt ducks, geese, and brant.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, TOXIC is correct.
You do need Stamps, just like all adults Waterfowlers.
Dont wait around to long to get them.
Season has only about 6 weeks left in the North Zone.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Don't forget HIP certification.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are 17 and under you need:

Youth hunting license w/hip certification. All you need to do is answer a few simple survey questions i.e. did you hunt ducks last year..how many did you bag...did you hunt geese.... and so on

Federal waterfowl stamp. 

That is it. 

You do not need the state wetlands stamp until you turn 18.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Gettin' there is correct ...... no state wetlands stamp needed until 18. The ODNR license finder is pretty vague so, just to make sure, I e-mailed them and the response is no state wetlands stamp needed.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I stand corrected. Under 18 do not need a wetlands stamp. Thanks.

On page 25; Ohio Wetlands Stamp
An Ohio Wetlands Stamp will not be issued at time of purchase. A license will be issued stating, Wetlands Habitat Stamp. The actual stamp will be mailed later in the year. The actual stamp does not need to be carried while hunting. This stamp is not required for youths younger than 18 years of age


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks to everyone for the help. Can't wait to get out and shoot some ducks


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey RHH, 
How are you going to work in duck hunting with the youth deer season, bow hunting, & trapping ??!! Oh, don't forget school or b-ball practice.


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Once he gets a taste of it I'm sure he'll be able to find a way to keep all of those "distractions" from getting in the way of waterfowling.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

no doubt. youth season is over and do to that, bowhunting is also over  I should be able to find time, that's why they made Thanksgiving and Chrsitmas break


----------

